# CNC machine selection



## perseo (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi am a new member and interested in CNC routing, retired engineer with both wood and mechanical workshops.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to the router forums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------

